# AstroSky Bonesmashing



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 2, 2019)

is this nigga fucking retarded?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

He just got beaten up by his GFs bull.
Archive the video asap ngl.


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> He just got beaten up by his GFs bull.
> Archive the video asap ngl.


https://archive.is/9pNpS#selection-614.0-1022.0
No idea how yo archive working YT videos lol


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Zeus said:


> https://archive.is/9pNpS#selection-614.0-1022.0
> No idea how yo archive working YT videos lol


Aka use an online downloader for a 7 sec vid.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Apr 2, 2019)

Blackpillers are rapidly losing their minds


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2019)

Zeus said:


>



his chin actually changed tf


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 2, 2019)

*LOW IQ RETARDED CUCK GOING AT IT AGAIN. *


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Let's be real. He got beaten up by his "gf" and tried to make a cover up as a vid.
Why the fuck would the bruise be under-eye of one eye only? Looks like a punch to me.

A bone smash would have both zygos swollen.
Study basic criminal forensics boyos.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, keep hitting yourself, you'll be Chad in no time


----------



## GoonCel (Apr 2, 2019)

hes attractive enough stop


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 2, 2019)

Omg people are literally losing their mind


----------



## kobecel (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Apr 2, 2019)

Archimedes iq tbh


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 2, 2019)

why


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 2, 2019)

Jesus


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Omg people are literally losing their mind


Tbh...


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

He is good looking enough, why does he do this?
This nigga suffers from severe body dysmorphia lol, he will lose his audience in no time, he is unmarketizable as hell.

It will also make him lose all credibility. Astro has been preaching for years that mewing has helped him ascend, and now he is desperate enough to literally hit himself in the face because he feels that his cheekbones and jaw are not strong enough?

Lol this guy is a disgrace to the mewing movement.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

come on guys, its a poor attempt of april fools. he just got cucked by his gf so he thought hed pull a sneaky


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> come on guys, its a poor attempt of april fools. he just got cucked by his gf so he thought hed pull a sneaky







He is talking with his GF and you can see the bruises lol


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

L


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 2, 2019)

why does he do that? he is already GL


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 2, 2019)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> why does he do that? he is already GL



Mental illness. PSL has always been full of mentally ill guys that are good looking. People thought such individuals were trolling for the lulz and were actually highly successful in life, but no it really is that sad; they have the physical makeup to have relatively easy lives but their mental illness and hermit like existence prevents them from doing so.


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 2, 2019)

I wish my lower third looked like that in bedroom lighting frfr


----------



## Ropemaxing (Apr 2, 2019)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> why does he do that? he is already GL




He's below 6" so he can't reach 8/10 anyway and ANYTHING BELOW 8 is death sentance in this era = 100% cuck rate

Being GL isn't enough at all


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 2, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> He's below 6" so he can't reach 8/10 anyway and ANYTHING BELOW 8 is death sentance in this era = 100% cuck rate
> 
> Being GL isn't enough at all


i don't see anything to look max in his face.. he needs bigger frame and that all he can max


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

why doesn't he do it this way, lol, fucking retard:






This is a way more orthotropic approach at getting bigger cheekbones, and chin probably too.


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> why doesn't he do it this way, lol, fucking retard:
> 
> View attachment 36487
> 
> ...


Didnt understand shit? Can yo explain it to me?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Didnt understand shit? Can yo explain it to me?


The last sentence is important.

Basically this nigga got BSSO+DJ done, and then got a clinical perscription of 45 mg of mk4, lots of d3 and calcium, for the bone to recover post surgery.

But he also chewed a lot, so his cheekbones gained more mass, thanks to adaptive stress and supps.


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Apr 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> The last sentence is important.
> 
> Basically this nigga got BSSO+DJ done, and then got a clinical perscription of 45 mg of mk4, lots of d3 and calcium, for the bone to recover post surgery.
> 
> But he also chewed a lot, so his cheekbones gained more mass, thanks to adaptive stress and supps.


I’m thinking of getting MK-677, MK4 and D3. I also need a myobrace, would it be a good idea to chew mastic/falim gum while using the myobrace and the supplements?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

plnk said:


> I’m thinking of getting MK-677, MK4 and D3. I also need a myobrace, would it be a good idea to chew mastic/falim gum while using the myobrace and the supplements?


I mean... I guess? Do it


----------



## Ropemaxing (Apr 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> The last sentence is important.
> 
> Basically this nigga got BSSO+DJ done, and then got a clinical perscription of 45 mg of mk4, lots of d3 and calcium, for the bone to recover post surgery.
> 
> But he also chewed a lot, so his cheekbones gained more mass, thanks to adaptive stress and supps.


How unfortunate i thought it was the results of chewing + overdose and then i saw BSSO+ DJ...

Really nothing works ecept surgery or 7 y old mewing


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> How unfortunate i thought it was the results of chewing + overdose and then i saw BSSO+ DJ...
> 
> Really nothing works ecept surgery or 7 y old mewing


well he gained a few millimeters on his cheekbones from chewing and supps... That's something isn't it?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 2, 2019)

Is he legit retarded? If I had his looks I wouldn't even know what mewing is and I would be fucking a new girl every week. Fucking autist.


----------



## nibbamaxxing (Apr 2, 2019)

brainsmashed


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> why doesn't he do it this way,





Extra Chromosome said:


> He just got beaten up by his GF


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 2, 2019)

Did really nobody make a backup?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> Did really nobody make a backup?


As predicted. I was on phone outside jfl.
No one here knows how important archiving is.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> As predicted. I was on phone outside jfl.
> No one here knows how important archiving is.



I don’t understand, literally just download an MP4, here were 10 people who could’ve done it.
Now AstroJew can claim that nevah happen.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> I don’t understand, literally just download an MP4, here were 10 people who could’ve done it.
> Now AstroJew can claim that nevah happen.


The link above is subhuman tier as well.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Apr 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> well he gained a few millimeters on his cheekbones from chewing and supps... That's something isn't it?



2mm gain is impossible to notice.... especially for an incel , he would ned at least 1 cm to notice the gains on eye sight..


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 2, 2019)

Bonesmash is legit but you'll most likely give yourself cte by doing it.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

inb4 time machine 
what utter weak and pure cuckold you have to be to be thrown around by your own girlfriend. prob didnt wanna use the strap on lol


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> inb4 time machine
> what utter weak and pure cuckold you have to be to be thrown around by your own girlfriend. prob didnt wanna use the strap on lol


He is gay, he revealed that he is bi and has been with another man before.
And he says that a anal with a woman is the same with a man.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

Zeus said:


> He is gay, he revealed that he is bi and has been with another man before.
> And he says that a anal with a woman is the same with a man.


youre joking right?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> 2mm gain is impossible to notice.... especially for an incel , he would ned at least 1 cm to notice the gains on eye sight..


In 3 weeks tho.

And yes, for the naked eye it's not much, but it at least disproves a lot of the idiots here who think that you cannot make any improvements to the skeleton besides consuming tons of pharma grade HGH for a few decades or acromegaly.


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> youre joking right?


Nope.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

Zeus said:


> And he says that a anal with a woman is the same with a man.


Wait, has he? Lmao what video, fuck


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Nope.


... 

i have got the picture of astro taking it up the fucking ass, no wonder his girlfriend pumped him, hes a total low t simp cuck


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Wait, has he? Lmao what video, fuck








He said it on discord. I could not give less fucks tbh


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra has lef the chat tbh ngl


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

Just weird ngl, goes to show how fucked up the Blackpill and incel stuff can make you. I will quit this site probably.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Just weird ngl, goes to show how fucked up the Blackpill and incel stuff can make you. I will quit this site probably.


Why boyo....


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

"That I had sex with a guy?"
"yeah its true, whats the problem"
to believe this same man gets paid 40$ to tell people to put the tongue on the roof of they mouth lol
fucking vermin


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 2, 2019)

I mean there ain't nothing wrong with being gay, but why talk about all that gross sexual stuff with his community?

Why not hold your shit tight about all your madnesses when you have such a large following and try to be marketable

Lmao this dude has mental illnesses, he can't act normal for more than 20 minutes in any of his live streams. At the end of them he always sings and talks about what a broken person he is


----------



## Autist (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Let's be real. He got beaten up by his "gf" and tried to make a cover up as a vid.
> Why the fuck would the bruise be under-eye of one eye only? Looks like a punch to me.
> 
> A bone smash would have both zygos swollen.
> Study basic criminal forensics boyos.


KARABOGA


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

Autist said:


> KARABOGA
> View attachment 36540


Indeed my BLACK brother.
@JellyBelly


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 3, 2019)

>literally taking it up the ass




Yeah the Romans did it but, only fucking somebody else in the ass was manly, the other way around, uuuuuuh. 
He a faggot alright.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> >literally taking it up the ass
> View attachment 36545
> 
> Yeah the Romans did it but, only fucking somebody else in the ass was manly, the other way around, uuuuuuh.
> He a faggot alright.


----------



## StressShady (Apr 3, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> hes attractive enough stop


Boi, The blackpill is brutal


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 3, 2019)

Astro must've told a woosh.


----------



## MentalCel (Apr 3, 2019)

Please tell me someone archived the video.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 3, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Please tell me someone archived the video.


tbh @Extra Chromosome


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 3, 2019)

Zeus said:


>



JFL at you retards for not archiving this well, I don't think anyone here can view it?


SayNoToRotting said:


> why doesn't he do it this way, lol, fucking retard:
> 
> View attachment 36487
> 
> ...


I don't get it


----------



## Zeus (Apr 3, 2019)

Gudru said:


> JFL at you retards for not archiving this well, I don't think anyone here can view it?
> 
> I don't get it


----------



## buflek (Apr 3, 2019)

can't believe i respected that guy a few months ago.

hes narcissistic, gay, a lier and a jew. first he starts this coaching shit, then uploads cringey shitty videos on youtube, then i see his "bone smash" on instagram and here and now i see hes a faggot too. holy shit that guy killed his snall "career" in such a small time

its so stupid to admit stuff like that (the ass fucking) when you are a growing youtube channel


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 3, 2019)

I mean... i'm ok with that dudes, but sure he did something to his face and it's not mewing or some shit.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 3, 2019)

Autist said:


> KARABOGA
> View attachment 36540


Imagine being insecure with those looks

We will never escape this pit


----------



## Jaded (Apr 3, 2019)

Complete idiot tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 3, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Imagine being insecure with those looks
> 
> We will never escape this pit


Poverty midface ratio caps him at his current looks tbh. 6.5 PSL. High enough, but the real fun begins at 7.


----------

